# Leaf peeping



## bushinspector (Sep 14, 2009)

Just starting to plan a camping/Leaf peeking trip to the New England states for some fall follage. We are going to drive from Okla to Maine and make our way back. Just wondering how many has done this and what are the "must see" of the region.


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (Sep 14, 2009)

You better leave soon if want to see anything in northern maine. Things are a startin to change


----------



## bushinspector (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm only planning to be in the Southern part of Maine and stay at the state parks. I hope that it will be the peak somewhere in the New England states Oct 2-17!


----------



## CaseyForrest (Sep 14, 2009)

Ive never done it... But if I did, Id wind my way up into MI (only because I live here already) and cross over into Canada in either Detroit, or head up to the Soo and cross there. Swing by Niagara Falls and then on over to the New England area.


----------



## Kate Butler (Sep 14, 2009)

Generally, the second week in October is peak where I am (right off 1-91 in very Northern Vermont). Stop in.


----------



## yooper (Sep 14, 2009)

ya in the next week or so all the bloody leafers will be traveling the south lake shore here. ........I think its just something I take for granted living where i do. I cant wait till the things drop to make it easer to see through the woods.


----------



## bushinspector (Sep 15, 2009)

Will be making a stop at the falls but the problem is my passport is out of date so i guess the American side will be the stop. As it was suggested by CaseyForrest that will be the plan. Plan to set up camp around the Bethel ME area and do several loops. Then move on down to Litchfield CT and make several more loops.


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (Sep 16, 2009)

bushinspector said:


> Will be making a stop at the falls but the problem is my passport is out of date so i guess the American side will be the stop. As it was suggested by CaseyForrest that will be the plan. Plan to set up camp around the Bethel ME area and do several loops. Then move on down to Litchfield CT and make several more loops.



Sounds good........ I don't think you will be disapointed


----------



## tree MDS (Sep 16, 2009)

bushinspector said:


> Will be making a stop at the falls but the problem is my passport is out of date so i guess the American side will be the stop. As it was suggested by CaseyForrest that will be the plan. Plan to set up camp around the Bethel ME area and do several loops. Then move on down to Litchfield CT and make several more loops.



Litchfield is my town. The stressed trees are already starting to turn here and its only 60 outside. I hate fall personally - I know whats coming.

Cornwall is beautiful too, I used to live there, not as tourist infested as Litchfield - no offense. 

Oh well, at least keep it moving out there. Some of us got $#!$ to do around here. Just kidding, have a nice visit. lol.


----------

